# Social benefits in the UK



## TheLight (Oct 15, 2004)

hiya,

Can someone please enlighten me as to what will happen if Labour pushes to everyone off Incapacity benefit and other sick related benefits...?

Just that I am really worried as I cannot work due to anxiety and panic attacks/depression...I have been on incapacity for 11 years...I am also losing my hearing now and my knee is causing trouble and I suffer from tiredness all the time....'

Just that someone told me the social don't care about this as they will put us doing anything...this scares me now....causes me stress and anxiety...so anyone who knows what will happen or if you have any links on all of this I would be grateful....

Thank you

The Light


----------



## sammy (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi, sounds like you're in the U.K. like me and my husband, and he (we) are on disability benefit....

Shall we try to get rid of Labour next year?  (don't necessarily want to be political or anything, but you are worrying, and it is a thing we could try to do).

My husband can't work either,...he has tried to retrain for less manual work... but can't.

You're not on your own mate - don't worry.... if necessary we'll all get together with petitions.... o.k.???


----------



## TheLight (Oct 16, 2004)

Hiya Sammy

Yes I am UK and from what I hear there is going to be a major shake up, thank god I am not on my own with this as there would be no way I could mix with other people. 

I am okay coping in my own way like going to the shops when I feel I can cope with it but I have my down days where its hard to walk out the door...let alone go for work...no one would employ me, but the government would create things where we were employable....they can create it but how do they get us there? Well by cutting our benefit by so much a week until we are left with ten pence...'

This is what they aim to do...the thing is someone said to me it is a welfare state they cannot do this....but it seems they are going to...' I am very open minded and accept anyone, even the immigrants but now it seems I am changing my mind because they are taking our benefit away to pay for them...but that is another subject and I know its not me to think like this so maybe it is political mind games or whatever...

Look forward to your reply and if you have any info etc....

The Light


----------



## TheLight (Oct 16, 2004)

Hiya,

Have a look at this link....

PIP claim help, plus ESA, DLA & Universal Credit

10p a week to live on

PIP claim help, plus ESA, DLA & Universal Credit

they are basically saying that if you have depression this is not enough to keep you out of work....but it is not just depression there is the social phobias anxiety, etc....but it seems that this will be shunned...and the thing is like the way the council tax was protested against it will be the people that lose the fight again...I am not into politics as I don't understand it and to me it was never for the people, more like a thing to control us with...

I am definitely voting Tony Blair out of office, and I know loads more who are also doing this...

Best Wishes

The Light

PS Let me know what you think about the above links....


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 16, 2004)

TheLight: I know next to nothing about UK politics, but I can tell you that there are forums everywhere that seem to thrive on conspiracy theories and doomsday prophecies. It's not that politicians don't sometimes think about and even enact amazingly stupid policies but perhaps it would be better to get information directly from your member of parliament or social services office. I can see this is "freaking you out" to use the vernacular and maybe it isn't necessary...

Here in Canada over the past decade, we also saw a move to force people on social assistance into "make-work" and/or job training programs. For many, this has actually been a good thing, because it has enabled them to get government-funded skills training. However, I work with people with emotional-psychological disabilities frequently and all that is required to exempt these individuals is documentation from the physician or psychologist indicating that the individual suffers from a disorder or condition and is therefore unable to work.


----------

